# kribensis cichlid?



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

could a pair of kribensis cichlid be ok in a 10gallon with 4 dither fish... I want to breed the cichlid...


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want to bred Kribs, use a 10G or 20G with them alone. A 55G can be used with other fish and plenty of plants. I raised 50 fry in a 55 a few years ago. The pair took over 1/2 the tank.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> If you want to bred Kribs, use a 10G or 20G with them alone. A 55G can be used with other fish and plenty of plants. I raised 50 fry in a 55 a few years ago. The pair took over 1/2 the tank.


ok what kind of dither fish could i put in with them?


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I have harlequins and neons with my kribs. The harlies seem to fare better than the neons and I would STRONGLY advise against anything that is considered a bottom dweller (or even close to it). I plan to move mine to a larger tank as soon as i can afford it--they get SUPER territorial when they have fry so the bigger the tank, the better!


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

segrayson said:


> I have harlequins and neons with my kribs. The harlies seem to fare better than the neons and I would STRONGLY advise against anything that is considered a bottom dweller (or even close to it). I plan to move mine to a larger tank as soon as i can afford it--they get SUPER territorial when they have fry so the bigger the tank, the better!


ok what about barbs?


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I think most barbs would be ok but I haven't had experience with them. You might get some more info on that one!


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

segrayson said:


> I think most barbs would be ok but I haven't had experience with them. You might get some more info on that one!


ok Thanks


----------



## DomC (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 3 Kribs (1-male, 2-females) mixed in with 7 barbs. Plus pair of Gouramis and silver dollars. They all get along fine. But I have noticed 1 pair of kribs took over 1/4 of the tank. They don't let no other fish near there dean. 
I would like to find another male albino for the female. I really like these fish.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

DomC said:


> I have 3 Kribs (1-male, 2-females) mixed in with 7 barbs. Plus pair of Gouramis and silver dollars. They all get along fine. But I have noticed 1 pair of kribs took over 1/4 of the tank. They don't let no other fish near there dean.
> I would like to find another male albino for the female. I really like these fish.


ok cool thanks


----------

